# Model Engines



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

For all you model engine enthusiasts, 

http://wimp.com/tiniestengine/

Truly a work of art and a labour of love.
1220hrs in the making for you Engineers with time on your hands AND very good eyesight (Jester)

Jim


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

It looks as though you missed this thread, Jim.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=42227


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

Ron Stringer said:


> It looks as though you missed this thread, Jim.
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=42227


Ron Sorry I never did see that site, I apologise for wasting time but 'better safe than sorry'..?

Regards,
Jim


----------

